# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Những mẫu truyện cười khiến bạn vui vẻ tức thì sau giờ làm mệt mỏi

## lucasyeah12345

*Bôi nhầm thuốc độc*

Hai vợ chồng nhà kia sinh được một cậu con trai dễ thương mạnh khỏe. Nay đã bốn tuổi rồi… Một đêm nằm chưa ngủ được cô tâm sự với chồng.

Anh ah! Con vẫn …bú… dù em đã hết …sữa rồi ! nó vẫn cứ nhằn thôi . Nhiều hôm em đau quá không chịu được.

Người chồng cũng xót xa tiếc vợ. Rồi cũng cười nhẹ và nói.

Anh đã có cách, em bôi chút dịch gì đó vào nó bú thấy khó chịu là bỏ liền. Đêm đó người chồng lấy một lọ màu vàng ra và bôi vào nhũ hoa vợ. Hôn vợ yêu một cái cái rồi đi trực ca đêm. Đã giữa đêm rồi người chồng chợt nhớ ra là mình đã lấy nhầm lo thuốc cực độc bôi cho vợ. Anh thốt lên thôi chết rồi ba giết con rồi. Anh liền lên xe tức tốc lao về nhà. Khi về tới nhà anh thấy mọi người đang đúng rất đông quanh nhà mình.

Biết con có chuyện chẳng lành anh lại than lên trong tuyệt vọng. Con ơi ! ba giết con rồi !

Trong nhà thì phát ra tiếng xôn xao người thì bảo kệ mẹ nó cho nó chết. Người lại bảo gọi xe cấp cứu. Người cha lại càng thêm tuyệt vọng khụy gối trước cổng than khóc. Chợt có ai vỗ vào vai mình người cha vô cùng bất ngờ khi nhìn đó là con trai mình.

Lúc đó cậu khẽ nói ba ơi! sao chú hàng xóm tự nhiên lại chết trong nhà mình…

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*Gà không có vú*

Một con gà mái than với gà trống: “Anh ơi, tại sao con người có vú mà em lại không có?”.

Gà trống thủng thẳng:

– Em có để làm gì ! Anh có tay đâu ?

----------


## lucasyeah12345

* Ai cai sữa trước*

 – Ông Chồng : Tôi là chồng hay là con bà mà cứ quát tôi thế ??
– Bà vợ : Chả biết, đứa nào còn bú sữa là con tui…..
– Thằng con cũng nhảy vào nói : Mẹ nói đúng đấy bố
– Thấy thằng con nói vậy, ông chồng liền quay lại mắng : Tao là bố hay là em mày mà mày dạy khôn tao
– Bà vợ : Thì đứa nào cai sữa trước thì làm anh thôi  :Smile: )

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*Ra mắt người yêu*

Một anh đi ra mắt bố người yêu:

– Chào bác!
– Ừ, chào cháu.
– Bác cho cháu xin điếu thuốc.
– Cậu hút thuốc lá hả?
– Khi uốg bia cháu hay hút thôi.
– Cả bia nữa àk?
– Vâng, thua bạc cháu uống bia.
– Cả bài bạc nữa hả?
– Trong tù thì có việc gì làm đâu bác?
– Sao lại vào tù?
– Tại cháu đi ra mắt bố người yêu nhưng ông ấy không đồng ý.

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*Thức ăn và bác sĩ*

Bác sĩ dặn bệnh nhân:

– Bà bị thiếu tanin và chất xơ nghiêm trọng, cần ăn thật nhiều quả màu xanh và phải ăn cả vỏ không được gọt bỏ.

– Tôi xin ghi nhận lời khuyên của ông. Đến hẹn khám lại, bác sĩ hỏi:

– Cách ăn hoa quả như vậy có ảnh hưởng gì không?

– Thưa không! Đào, lê, táo, nho… đều ổn cả, chỉ có… quả dừa thì ăn hơi lâu.

Nếm thử một chút thức ăn trong đĩa xong, chồng quay sang hỏi vợ:

– Em nấu cho anh ăn cái món gì thế này?

– Sao hôm nay anh lại quan tâm đến tên món ăn cơ chứ!

– Thì đằng nào chốc nữa bác sĩ chẳng hỏi thế.

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*Trời ơi, hụt rồi* !

Một ông nhà giàu và một ni cô đi đánh gôn. Cú đánh đầu tiên hụt, ông nhà giàu kêu lên:
– Trời ơi, hụt rồi!!!

Ni cô liền nói: Thí chủ đừng kêu trời như vậy, sẽ bị thiên lôi đánh đấy ạ!

Đến phát thứ hai hụt, ông lại kêu lên: Trời ơi, hụt rồi!!!

Ni cô bèn can: Thí chủ đừng kêu nữa, kêu lần nữa sẽ bị sét đánh đấy ạ!

Phát thứ ba hụt, ông kêu lên: Trời ơi, hụt rồi!!!

Đột nhiên có tiếng nổ rất to, mọi người quay lại thì thấy ni cô bị sét đánh đen thui.

Bỗng từ trên trời có tiếng nói rất to vọng xuống: TRỜI ƠI, HỤT RỒI!!

----------

Inaxbm

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*Tán gái*

Một anh chàng bắt gặp bạn mình trên phố, đang bê chiếc tivi với vẻ mặt rất hí hửng. Anh đến nơi và hỏi:

– Sao trông anh vui quá vậy?

– Tôi gặp một cô gái và tôi rất yêu cô ta. Sau một thời gian tán tỉnh, tình yêu của tôi được cô ấy chấp nhận.

Hôm nay, sau khi hai chúng tôi đi chơi về, cô ấy rủ vào nhà, khép cửa lại và nói khẽ với tôi:

“Nhà em đây, bây giờ em sẽ cho anh tất cả những gì anh muốn”.

----------

Inaxbm, Viglacerabm

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Trong giờ sinh vật, cô giáo hỏi học sinh:

- Tại sao con cá thờn bơn lại mỏng dẹt vậy?
Vova giơ tay:
- Thưa cô vì nó bị con cá voi “đè lên”!
Cô giáo không kiềm chế nổi:
- Biến khỏi lớp học, và nếu không có phụ huynh thì đừng có quay lại lớp.
Chúng ta tiếp tục buổi học. Thế còn ai biết, tại sao mắt của con tôm lại to và lồi ra thế không?
Vova đã ra tới cửa còn quay lại nói cố:
- Thưa cô, vì con tôm cũng có mặt ở cạnh đó và trông thấy tất cả.

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Voi đang đi trong rừng, bỗng nhìn thấy cáo ngồi bên bờ suối vặt lông một con gà. Voi xông lại quát:

- Cáo! Sao mày dã man thế?

Cáo luống cuống, giả vờ bưng mặt nấc lên:

- Đây là… vợ tao. Cô ấy mới chết hôm qua…. hu hu…

- Đồ ác thú! Vợ chết mà lại vặt lông ăn thịt. Tao phải trừng trị mày!

Cáo bí quá, càng khóc to hơn:

- Tao làm thế này là vì tao… tao… chưa bao giờ nhìn thấy nàng… cởi trần cả.

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Lấy nhau được ít lâu, nàng mới biết thực ra chồng mình chẳng có tài cán gì.
Mọi việc trong nhà, nàng đều một thân gánh vác. Đánh vật với cuộc sống ở thị thành không xong, hai vợ chồng dọn về một làng chài ven biển tìm kế sinh nhai.
Chắc vì thiếu kinh nghiệm nên nàng không đánh cá được nhiều như người ta. Cực chẳng đã, nàng khóc lóc với chị hàng xóm:
- Chị ơi, có bí quyết gì không chỉ cho em với, nhà em chỉ ăn hại thôi, mình em mưa nắng kiếm ăn mà không đủ. Sức vóc em không thiếu nhưng mỗi tội không biết đánh cá chỗ nào cho được nhiều cả.
Chị hàng xóm chép miệng:
- Có gì đâu, cứ mỗi sáng dậy, tôi nhìn cái của nợ của lão chông, nó ngoẹo sang hướng nào thì đi đánh cá hướng ấy.
Nàng về nhà làm theo, quả nhiên đánh được nhiều cá, đời sống khấm khá dần lên. Được ít hôm, nàng lại chạy sang than thở:
- Chị ơi, nhưng có hôm cái của nợ ấy nó chỉ thẳng lên giời, em chẳng biết là nên đi theo hướng nào cả, hu hu, sao em khổ thế…
Chị hàng xóm cười khẩy:
- Phải gió nhà chị, hôm nào nó dựng đứng lên thế thì ở nhà chứ đi đánh cá làm gì nữa! Rõ là phước nhà chị mà không biết hưởng!

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Ông chồng nhận cú điện thoại từ trạm sửa xe:

- Vợ ngài vừa lái xe đến chỗ chúng tôi, chắc bà ấy muốn sửa xe, nhưng...

- Hiểu rồi! Đừng lo, tôi sẽ thanh toán tiền sửa xe.

- Chiếc xe có lẽ không nên chữa nữa mà chúng tôi muốn hỏi xem ông có đồng ý thanh toán khoản chi phí để sửa trạm không ạ?

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Ba nước Đông Dương: Việt Nam, Lào, Campuchia mở cuộc thi xem ai ở dơ nhứt. Đề thi do BGK ra là một cái chuồng heo 1 năm không dọn dẹp (miễn bàn) và ai vào đó ở lâu nhất sẽ là người thắng cuộc.

Campuchia của đại diện của mình thi trước, anh chàng này ở hết ngày thứ nhất thì chịu không nổi bèn chạy ra ngòai. Đến lượt nước bạn Lào, anh này thì khá hơn, ngày 1 bình thường, ngày 2 bình thường, nhưng qua ngày thứ 3 BGK phải gọi xe cấp cứu để cứu anh này ra vì ngạt thở.

Đến lượt đại diện của nước Việt Nam, anh này vào chỉ 5 … phút bỗng … tất cả heo phải chạy ra ngòai hết nhưng nó chỉ chạy có 3 chân thui còn một chân phải bịt mũi. Đến nước này thì BGK đành phải trao ngôi vô địch cho anh chàng nước Việt Nam

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Một đôi trai gái rủ nhau đi chơi chùa Hương. Ngồi trên thuyền cô gái hỏi:

- Nếu em là con thuyền thì anh là gì ?
-Anh sẽ là dòng sông để thuyền em bơi lội.

Cô gái lại hỏi: – Nếu em là dãy núi thì
sao?

- Anh sẽ là cây xanh bao phủ bốn mùa.

Cô gái lại hỏi: – Nếu em là cái cầu kia?

- Anh sẽ là dòng nước trong lành chảy qua.

Gặp nhà sư đi ra, cô gái hỏi:  – Nếu em đi tu thì sao?

- Anh sẽ là chú tiểu sớm tối bên em.

Thấy một chú bé đang dắt một con bò, cô gái hỏi:

-Em là chú bé chăn bò kia?

- Thì … anh sẽ là con bò kia cho em dẫn.

Một người đi cùng nói chen vào:
- Nhưng anh ơi, con bò kia là bò thiến chứ có phải là bò đực đâu!

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Một cô gái tóc vàng xinh đẹp dáo để đi về quê thăm bà con. Bên vệ đường cô nhìn thấy một con vật rất kỳ lạ, nên thắc mắc hỏi một nông dân đứng gần đó:

– Xin bác giải thích cho cháu biết vì sao con bò này không có sừng ạ?

Ông ta ngước đầu lên nhìn sững vào cô ta một lúc rồi từ từ giải thích:

– Thưa bà, có những con vật có sức mạnh phi thường hay dùng cái sừng của mình để gây tai hoạ. Do đó chúng tôi phải đối phó với chúng bằng cách dùng cưa cắt cho ngắn bớt. Sau đó nhểu lên đó vài giọt axit cho cặp sừng không bao giờ mọc được nữa. Còn trường hợp con bò này không có sừng, bởi vì nó là… con ngựa ạ!

----------

Inaxbm

----------

